# Still Searching for My 1rst Smallie of 2006



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i have been out about 10 times now this year for at least an hour or two each time and still havent caught my 1rst smallie of the year. i fish the tusc river and ive tried from dover to gnadenhutten and no luck any where. ive tried everything, tubes dragged on bottom, small crankbait, rattle trap, spinnerbait (slow rolled and regular retrieve), suspending jerkbaits and NOTHING !! not even a follow up !!! i am SOOOOO frustrated, i am usually a better then avergae fishermen but this year i cant catch a cold, LOL. any suggestions ??? other then live bait ??? locations ??? baits ??? retrieves ??


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you tried a bladebait yet?
A vibe in 1/8oz or 3/16oz might do it.
Or you could go to Piedmont and use a slider crappie grub 
on a gamakatsu 1/8oz jig head along a steep dropoff and
oh wait that for another post.....................................


----------

